# Gurmat Giaan



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Jun 25, 2007)

aultI ly skiq shwrM ] (972-2, rwmklI, Bgq kbIr jI)
ultee lay sakat sahaaraN
Turning away from materialism, I have found intuitive support.
paiseelay gagan majhaaraN.
I have entered into the sky of the mind, and opened the Tenth Gate.
bayDhee-alay chakar bhuangaa.
The chakras of the coiled Kundalini energy have been opened,
bhaytee-alay raa-ay nisangaa. ||2||
and I have met my Sovereign Lord King without fear. ||2||
chookee-alay moh ma-i-aasaa.
My attachment to Maya has been eradicated;
sas keeno soor giraasaa.
the moon energy has devoured the sun energy.
jab kumbhak bharipur leenaa.
When I was focused and merged into the all-pervading Lord,
tah baajay anhad beenaa. ||3||
then the unstruck sound current began to vibrate. ||3||
baktai bak sabad sunaa-i-aa.
The Speaker has spoken, and proclaimed the Word of the Shabad.
suntai sun man basaa-i-aa.
The hearer has heard, and enshrined it in the mind.
kar kartaa utras paaraN.
Chanting to the Creator, one crosses over.
kahai kabeeraa saaraN. ||4||1||10||
Says Kabeer, this is the essence. ||4||1||10||


----------



## simpy (Jun 26, 2007)

*Respected saadh Sangat Ji,*

*this shabad starts  with the following tuks-*

*here Kabir ji is explaining beautifully -WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE MIND IS AT PEACE BY CHANTING HIS NAME- *

AMg 971​ang 971​Page 971​​rwmklI Gru 2 bwxI kbIr jI kI​raamukulee ghur 2 baanee kubeer jee kee​Raamkalee, Second House, The Word Of Kabeer Jee:​​<> siqgur pRswid ]​ik ounkaar sathigur prusaadh ​One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:​​bMDic bMDnu pwieAw ]​bundhach bundhun paaeiaa​Maya, the Trapper, has sprung her trap.​​mukqY guir Anlu buJwieAw ]​mukuthai gur anul bujhaaeiaa​The Guru, the Liberated One, has put out the fire.​​jb nK isK iehu mnu cIn@w ]​jub nukh sikh eihu mun cheenuaa​When I came to understand this mind, from the tips of my toes to the crown of my head,​​qb AMqir mjnu kIn@w ]1]​thub anthar mujun keenuaa​then I took my cleansing bath, deep within my self. ||1||​​pvnpiq aunmin rhnu Krw ]​puvunupath ounuman rehun khuraa​The mind, the master of the breath, abides in the state of supreme bliss.​​nhI imrqu n jnmu jrw ]1] rhwau ]​nehee miruth n junum juraa​There is no death, no re-birth, and no aging for me now. ||1||Pause||​​aultI ly skiq shwrM ]​ouluttee lae sukath sehaarun ​Turning away from materialism, I have found intuitive support.​​pYsIly ggn mJwrM ]​paiseelae gugun mujhaarun ​I have entered into the sky of the mind, and opened the Tenth Gate.​​byDIAly ck® BuAMgw ]​baedheealae chukr bhuangaa​The chakras of the coiled Kundalini energy have been opened,​​BytIAly rwie insMgw ]2]​bhaetteealae raae nisungaa​and I have met my Sovereign Lord King without fear. ||2||​​cUkIAly moh mieAwsw ]​chookeealae moh maeiaasaa​My attachment to Maya has been eradicated;​​sis kIno sUr igrwsw ]​sas keeno soor giraasaa​the moon energy has devoured the sun energy.​​jb kuMBku Birpuir lIxw ]​jub kunbhuk bharipur leenaa​When I was focused and merged into the all-pervading Lord,​​qh bwjy Anhd bIxw ]3]​theh baajae anehudh beenaa​then the unstruck sound current began to vibrate. ||3||​​bkqY bik sbdu sunwieAw ]​bukuthai bak subudh sunaaeiaa​The Speaker has spoken, and proclaimed the Word of the Shabad.​​sunqY suin mMin bswieAw ]​sunuthai sun munn busaaeiaa​The hearer has heard, and enshrined it in the mind.​​kir krqw auqris pwrM ]​kar kuruthaa outhuras paarun ​Chanting to the Creator, one crosses over.​​khY kbIrw swrM ]4]1]10]​kehai kubeeraa saarun ​Says Kabeer, this is the essence. ||4||1||10||​​

*forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Jun 26, 2007)

*Gurmukhi Translation (Bhai Sahib Bhai Sahib Singh Ji)*

*ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਘਰੁ ੨ ਬਾਣੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਕੀ **ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ਬੰਧਚਿ ਬੰਧਨੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਮੁਕਤੈ ਗੁਰਿ ਅਨਲੁ ਬੁਝਾਇਆ ॥ ਜਬ ਨਖ ਸਿਖ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ॥ ਤਬ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮਜਨੁ ਕੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ॥੧॥ ਪਵਨਪਤਿ ਉਨਮਨਿ ਰਹਨੁ ਖਰਾ ॥ ਨਹੀ ਮਿਰਤੁ ਨ ਜਨਮੁ ਜਰਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਉਲਟੀ ਲੇ ਸਕਤਿ ਸਹਾਰੰ ॥ ਪੈਸੀਲੇ ਗਗਨ ਮਝਾਰੰ ॥ ਬੇਧੀਅਲੇ ਚਕ੍ਰ ਭੁਅੰਗਾ ॥ ਭੇਟੀਅਲੇ ਰਾਇ ਨਿਸੰਗਾ ॥੨॥ ਚੂਕੀਅਲੇ ਮੋਹ ਮਇਆਸਾ ॥ ਸਸਿ ਕੀਨੋ ਸੂਰ ਗਿਰਾਸਾ ॥ ਜਬ ਕੁੰਭਕੁ ਭਰਿਪੁਰਿ ਲੀਣਾ ॥ ਤਹ ਬਾਜੇ ਅਨਹਦ ਬੀਣਾ ॥੩॥ ਬਕਤੈ ਬਕਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁਨਾਇਆ ॥ ਸੁਨਤੈ ਸੁਨਿ ਮੰਨਿ ਬਸਾਇਆ ॥ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਤਾ ਉਤਰਸਿ ਪਾਰੰ ॥ ਕਹੈ ਕਬੀਰਾ ਸਾਰੰ ॥੪॥੧॥੧੦॥** {**ਪੰਨਾ **971-972}*

*pdArQ:- bMDic—bMDn pwx vwlI mwieAw ƒ [ mukqY guir—mukq gurU ny [ Anlu—A`g [ nK isK—(pYrW dy) nhUMAW qoN lY ky isr dI cotI qk, swry ƒ cMgI qrHW [ AMqir—Awpxy AMdr hI [ mjnu—cu`BI, ieSnwn [1[*
*pvn—hvw (vrgw cMcl mn) [ pvn piq—mn dw mwlk jIvwqmw [ aun@min—aunmn ivc, pUrn iKVwau dI AvsQw ivc [ Krw—sB qoN cMgI dSw [ imrqu—mOq [ jrw—buFypw [1[rhwau[*
*aultIly—ault jWdw hY [ skiq shwrM—mwieAw dw shwrw [ pYsIly—pY jweIdw hY [ ggn mJwrM—ggn ivc, AkwS ivc, au~cI aufwrI ivc, dsm duAwr ivc [ byDIAly—iv`J jWdy hn [ ck® BuAMgw—BuieAMgm nwVI dy c`kr, tyFy c`krW vwlw mn, tyFIAW cwlW vwlw mn [ BytIAly—iml pYNdw hY [ rwie—rwjw pRBU [2[*
*moh mie—moh dI BrI hoeI [ sis—cMdRmw, sIqlqw, TMF, Awqmk SWqI [ sUr—sUrj, qpS, mn dI ivkwrW dI qpS [ igrwsw kIno—hV`p kr lYNdI hY [ Birpuir—Brpur ivc, aus pRBU-rUp smuMdr ivc jo sB QweIN BrpUr hY [ kuMBku—pRwxW dw rokxw, vwSnw dy mUl-mn dI ibRqI [ Anhd—ie`k-rs [3[*
*bkqY—aupdyS krn vwly (gurU) ny [ bik—bol ky [ sunqY—suxn vwly ny [ suin—sux ky [ mMin—min, mn ivc [ kir krqw—‘krqw krqw’ kr ky, ‘pRBU pRBU’ AwK ky, pRBU dw ismrn kr ky [ swrM—sRySt g`l, Asl Byd dI g`l [4[*


*not:- Sbd dw mu`K-Bwv ‘rhwau’ dI quk ivc hY, ies kyNdrI Bwv ƒ swry Sbd ivc ivsQwr nwl ibAwn kIqw hY [ ‘rhwau’ ivc d`isAw hY ik jIvwqmw dI sB qoN au~cI AvsQw auh hY jdoN ieh ‘aunmn’ ivc A`pVdw hY; ies AvsQw ƒ jnm mrn qy buFypw poh nhIN skdy [ ies AvsQw dI hor swrI hwlq swry Sbd ivc d`sI geI hY, qy ieh swrI hwlq aus kyNdrI qbdIlI dw nqIjw hY [ ggn, BuAMg, sis, sUr, kuMBk Awidk l&zW dI rwhIN jo hwlq ibAwn kIqI geI hY ieh swrI ‘aunmn’ ivc A`pVy hoey dy nqIjy vjoN hY [ pihlW Awqmw ‘aunmn’ ivc A`piVAw hY qy vyKx ƒ jo aus dy bwhrly ichn c`k® bxy hn, auhnW dw ibAwn swry Sbd ivc hY [ KulHy l&zW ivc ieauN kih lvo ik ie`Qy ieh izkr nhIN ik ggn, BuAMg, sis, sUr Awidk vwly swDn krn dw is`tw inkilAw “aunmn”; sgoN ‘aunmn’ dI AslI vrqoN dw hwl hY [ qy, ieh ‘aunmn’ ikvyN bxI? ismrn dI brkiq nwl [ kbIr jI AwKdy hn ik iehI Asl Byq dI g`l hY **[*


*ArQ:- jIvwqmw dw pUrn iKVwau ivc itky rihxw hI Awqmw dI sB qoN sRySt AvsQw hY, ies AvsQw ƒ jnm mrn qy buFypw poh nhIN skdy [1[rhwau[*
*(mwieAw qoN) mukq gurU ny mwieAw ƒ rok pw id`qI hY, myrI iqRSnw dI A`g buJw id`qI hY [ hux jdoN Awpxy ies mn ƒ cMgI qrHW vyKdw hW, qW Awpxy AMdr hI ieSnwn krdw hW [1[*
*mwieAw vwlw shwrw hux ault igAw hY, (mwieAw dy QW myrw mn hux) pRBU-crnW ivc cu`BI lw irhw hY [ tyFIAW cwlW c`lx vwlw ieh mn hux iv`J igAw hY ikauNik insMg ho ky hux ieh pRBU ƒ iml ipAw hY [2[*
*myrIAW moh-BrIAW AwsW hux mu`k geIAW hn; (myry AMdr dI) SWqI ny myrI qpS buJw id`qI hY [ hux jdoN ik mn dI ibrqI srb-ivAwpk pRBU ivc juV geI hY, ies AvsQw ivc (myry AMdr, mwno) ie`k-rs vIxw v`j rhI hY [3[*
*kbIr AwKdw hY (ik ies swrI qbdIlI ivc) Asl rwz dI g`l (ieh hY)—aupdyS krn vwly siqgurU ny ijs ƒ Awpxw Sbd suxwieAw, jy aus ny ghu nwl sux ky Awpxy mn ivc vsw ilAw, qdoN pRBU dw ismrn kr ky auh pwr lµG igAw [4[1[10[*


----------



## simpy (Jun 26, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*

*another Shabad by Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Nanak Dev Ji, describing the same facts as above(panna-879):*

*rwmklI mhlw 1 ]*
*jw hir pRiB ikrpw DwrI ]*
*qw haumY ivchu mwrI ]*
*so syvik rwm ipAwrI ] jo gur sbdI bIcwrI ]1]*
*so hir jnu hir pRB BwvY ]*
*Aihinis Bgiq kry idnu rwqI lwj Coif hir ky gux gwvY ]1] rhwau ]*
*Duin vwjy Anhd Gorw ]*
*mnu mwinAw hir ris morw ]*
*gur pUrY scu smwieAw ]*
*guru Awid purKu hir pwieAw ]2]*
*siB nwd byd gurbwxI ]*
*mnu rwqw swirgpwxI ]*
*qh qIrQ vrq qp swry ]*
*gur imilAw hir insqwry ]3]*
*jh Awpu gieAw Bau Bwgw ]*
*gur crxI syvku lwgw ]*
*guir siqguir Brmu cukwieAw ]*
*khu nwnk sbid imlwieAw ]4]10]*


*English Translations(SikhiToThaMax)*


> *Raamkalee, First Mehl:
> When the Lord God showered His Mercy,
> egotism was eradicated from within me.
> That humble servant who contemplates the Word of the Guru's Shabad, is very dear to the Lord. ||1||
> ...



*Gurmukhi Translations(GuruGranthDarpan)*


> *ਅਰਥ: (ਪਰ ਲੋਕ-ਲਾਜ ਛੱਡਣੀ ਕੋਈ ਸੌਖੀ ਖੇਡ ਨਹੀਂ) ਜਦੋਂ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਆਪ (ਕਿਸੇ ਜੀਵ ਉਤੇ) ਮੇਹਰ ਕੀਤੀ, ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਜੀਵ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹਉਮੈ ਦੂਰ ਕੀਤੀ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜ ਕੇ ਜੇਹੜੀ (ਜਿੰਦ-) ਦਾਸੀ ਵਿਚਾਰਵਾਨ ਹੋ ਗਈ (ਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹਉਮੈ ਲੋਕ-ਲਾਜ ਮਾਰ ਸਕੀ) ਉਹ ਦਾਸੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਈ।੧।*
> 
> *ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਉਹ ਸੇਵਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਲੋਕ-ਲਾਜ (ਹਉਮੈ) ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਦਿਨ ਰਾਤ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।*
> *(ਮੇਰੇ ਉਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੇਹਰ ਕੀਤੀ, ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜਿਆ, ਅੰਦਰ ਐਸਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਬਣਿਆ, ਮਾਨੋ,) ਇੱਕ-ਰਸ ਵੱਜ ਰਹੇ ਵਾਜਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਗੰਭੀਰ ਮਿੱਠੀ ਸੁਰ ਸੁਣਾਈ ਦੇਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਈ। ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੇ ਸੁਆਦ ਵਿਚ ਮਗਨ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ) ਰਚ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡੀ ਹਸਤੀ ਵਾਲਾ ਸਭ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਢ ਸਭ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮਿਲ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ।੨।*
> ...


 
*forgive me please*


----------

